# WTB Smiths Timefactors PRS25 36mm



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

*WTB Smiths Timefactors PRS25 36mm*


View Advert


Having dithered re the recent 36mm Smiths Everest (timefactors) that was in the sales section i missed out. I've now decided I'd like one and should never have let my full size one go to my mate. :crazy5vh:

Putting the feelers out for anyone who may be thinking of selling theirs, before timefactors reopens in a fortnight.

cheers

jamie




*Advertiser*

Littlelegs



*Date*

28/04/20



*Price or Trade Value*

£250.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

